# General > Reunions >  Caithess Karate School 30th Anniversary

## evelyn

Hi to all Caithness Karate School members past and present.

We are holding a buffet dance in the Norseman Hotel in Wick on Saturday 8th November 2014 to commemorate our 30th year. Please pm for more details.

More info soon.

Cheers Spike

----------

